# Caught Having Sex In The Vegas Ferris Wheel



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Not sure how many people heard about this story. A few weeks ago a couple got caught having sex in a Ferris wheel in Vegas. More details came out and it is actually pretty comical...



> Houston native Philip Panzica journeyed to Las Vegas like so many other young men: he wanted to get married.
> 
> He and his fiance Mistie Bozant went to Vegas in early February intending to get married.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/man-caught-sex-aboard-vegas-set-marry-day-article-1.2532170


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

:lol: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Just read that he married the fiancée anyway.

What a dumb f*ck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> He said that he "felt bad" about it all, and added that, as it turned out, Mistie wasn't pregnant after all.


But Chloe is.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

One night in Vegas while playing the tables I started chatting with a guy and his buddy -- he was playing very fast and loose with his money, buying drinks for the table that would have come free, etc. I asked him what was up.

He said he came to Vegas with his wife and earlier that night she said she wasn't feeling well so she was going to crash in the room. So a while later he decides to go and check on her. He goes to the bank of elevators, pushes the button to go up. The doors opened and he found his wife on her knees giving a BJ to some guy she just met in the elevator.

So now he was blowing all of his money in one night as a high roller so she didn't get half of it.

**** happens.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Just read that he married the fiancée anyway.
> 
> What a dumb f*ck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We should be on the lookout for him on TAM soon >



CynthiaDe said:


> But Chloe is.


Yikes, now that would be a story for the kids!


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

He really seems to be enjoying the media attention.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I got married in Vegas. Spent my last day as a single man running around Vegas going through stores looking for wedding mints.


I don't know how to Vegas very well.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Acoa said:


> He really seems to be enjoying the media attention.


Well, like I said...



GusPolinski said:


> What a dumb f*ck.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> But Chloe is.


Hey!











_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

On second reading, I think they have a "don't ask/don't tell" open marriage.

I mean, they're both cheating on each other, but don't like to know about it happening.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

What do you mean they don't like to know about it happening. The guy cheated in public.

They probably wonder why they are miserable and think the other person is going to make them happy somehow.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

GusPolinski said:


> Just read that he married the fiancée anyway.
> 
> What a dumb f*ck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

marduk said:


> On second reading, I think they have a "don't ask/don't tell" open marriage.
> 
> I mean, they're both cheating on each other, but don't like to know about it happening.





CynthiaDe said:


> What do you mean they don't like to know about it happening. The guy cheated in public.
> 
> They probably wonder why they are miserable and think the other person is going to make them happy somehow.











_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

My company sends me to Vegas at least once or twice a year, and it's already a chore to endure that place for a few days. Now I have to worry about gross sexual body fluids on the ferris wheel too? It wasn't enough that I have to worry about that in hotel rooms?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

norajane said:


> My company sends me to Vegas at least once or twice a year, and it's already a chore to endure that place for a few days. Now I have to worry about gross sexual body fluids on the ferris wheel too? It wasn't enough that I have to worry about that in hotel rooms?


Lol, I am supposed to be there for a conference soon but hopefully can get out of. Best bet, wear one of these the entire trip out there


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

GusPolinski said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know that this is a millennial issue.

From what I've read, it was basically what many husbands did from the turn of the century to he 60's. 

I.e. Cheating was known but as long as it wasn't blatant, it was tolerated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Well, as the old saying goes, "What goes around 'comes' around!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Well, as the old saying goes, "What goes around 'comes' around!"*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I see what you did there.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh no! I've accidently wandered into the men's clubhouse. Never mind me.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fellatio wheel...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

marduk said:


> *I don't know that this is a millennial issue.*
> 
> From what I've read, it was basically what many husbands did from the turn of the century to he 60's.
> 
> I.e. Cheating was known but as long as it wasn't blatant, it was tolerated.


I'd agree. Still, can't help but poke a bit of fun at the "Kimye" generation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Wait wait wait. 

Are we talking about that giant wheel that goes super slow?

That has a bar onboard? Frequently bartended by moonlighting strippers?

With no bathroom?

What are you going to do on that stupid slow thing but drink and ****?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Lol, I am supposed to be there for a conference soon but hopefully can get out of. Best bet, wear one of these the entire trip out there


Hey, that was my last year's Halloweenie costume........


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Amazing how many stupid [email protected] truly believe a stupid advertising campaign. What happens in Vegas follows stupid [email protected] anywhere.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas - other than the 3 D's. Debt, Disease and Divorce.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Yikes:



> A Texas man who earned national notoriety for allegedly having sex on a Ferris wheel in Las Vegas just weeks ago was slain in front of his fiancée during a Saturday morning carjacking.
> 
> One of the alleged carjackers told Philip Panzica to “come clean” before gunning down the 27-year-old in front of his bride-to-be at 5:15 a.m. in Houston, KTRK-TV reported, nearly six weeks after Nevada authorities arrested Panzica and his mistress on public sex charges.
> 
> ...


Man caught in Vegas sex fling killed in Texas carjacking - NY Daily News


----------

